

Harvard Computer Science Seminar Videos for CS50 - mbyrne
https://manual.cs50.net/Seminars

======
mbyrne
Thought this might be of interest to some. Descriptive text: Each fall, CS50
offers a number of seminars on topics related to or beyond the scope of the
course, some of which are meant to empower students with practical skills
(e.g., How to Use Vim), others of which are meant to prepare them for final
projects (e.g., How to Build Facebook Apps).

